# Meet Pandora!



## JHSpraggins (Jul 19, 2015)

We had originally chosen a male pup, but this beauty chose us when we went to visit the breeder. We've been struggling with what to name her for almost a week. We've made lists and taken votes, but nothing seemed to fit. My daughter suddenly had the idea to name her Pandora. She's beautiful, like Pandora. She's kind, like Pandora. She's also curious & a bit mischievous, like Pandora and all puppies. We all know that raising a puppy is not without struggles. We also know that once we have survived the often troublesome puppy phase, we will have a well mannered adult dog... so we have hope, the last to be released from Pandora's box. What do you guys think? Also, any ideas for a fancy AKC name? Thanks!

P.S. I don't know how to rotate an image just yet. My apologies!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

She's beautiful. Fun times ahead I think! What is the kennel name and is there a theme for the litter. There are lots of people on this forum who are really good with names - not me unfortunately!!


----------



## mygoldengirl (Jan 10, 2014)

roll with it, she's a beauty


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

She's gorgeous. You have some fun times ahead


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pandora*

I love her name and she is just stunning and adorable! Congratulations!
It can be a bit challenging raising a pup, but oh so worth it and fun-some of the most memorable times of my life!

I right clicked on the picture and chose rotate clockwise and it turned the picture.


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

She's adorable.

Mike D


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

She is just so cute


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Pandora is adorable.

Have fun, looking forward to seeing lots of pictures of her and hearing about her adventures.


----------



## JHSpraggins (Jul 19, 2015)

Thanks for the tip on rotating the pic! I suck at naming animals. Many people think our other dog, Bella, is named for the chick in Twilight. I've never even seen Twilight. I just chose it because I liked the name lol I REALLY suck at AKC names! I see all these amazing, beautiful AKC names and wonder how in the world people come up with them. I am SO not that creative! Kids I can name. Pets, not so much lol

I think someone asked about the breeder. I'll have to look on the paperwork to see the parents' official names. I believe their females are named for famous country music singers. Pandy's mom is Loretta and there's another female named Tammy. I can't remember the dad's name to save my life! It is either Rocky or Rowdy. Her paperwork is still in my car. I'll get it when the rain stops and let you know!

How do I get the image some of you have that shows how old your dog is? I've tried clicking on the image, thinking it would take me to the site. No luck. Thanks for all the feedback! I'm really starting to love this forum!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Welcome to another Georgian! I'm in Columbus, GA, but my heart is in metro Atlanta (I was transferred here three years ago). Hoping to get back up that way in the next year or two permanently. 

Sounds like she may have been from a back yard breeder? Usually breeding kennels have a name and then there's a theme to each litter. So it would be the name of the kennel and then a theme for the name for her AKC registered name. 

Our Noah also came from a back yard breeder (a family with a pair of goldens that they bred), so his sire and dam didn't have any health clearances that you'd have with a hobby/reputable breeder. 

I sort of don't like the reference BYB, because it has so many negative connotations, and I don't think that the family we got him from are bad people by any stretch of the imagination and certainly not a puppy mill operation, just uninformed about the proper way to go about breeding, but it is what it is, and we love our boy beyond measure.

What we've done with raising Noah is make very concerted efforts to try to mitigate the "unknown" of his back ground by slow growing him to allow his joints to grow at a healthy pace to try to decrease his odds of developing hip dysplasia, have him on coconut oil and fish oil daily as well. And we're also not neutering him until after his growth plates have closed (about 2 years old).

Since Noah doesn't have a kennel name, we're incorporating our bridge girl's name in his AKC registered name. I've narrowed it down to: 

Diamond's I Noah Thing or Two 
Diamond's I Noah a Better Day has Come

Again - welcome!


----------

